# Some good finance companys



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

Who is some of the best finance people thats is good at giving money for equipment esp if you have bad to so so personal credit?????


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

streamland said:


> Who is some of the best finance people thats is good at giving money for equipment esp if you have bad to so so personal credit?????


I'm not sure there are any good companies that will give you money if you have bad credit.


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

its not really bad.... its so so from what i would call it..... its in the high 500's


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

It's my understanding that equipment leasing companies base their rates on credit history, length of time in business etc. The less favorable your "financial picture" is the more interest they will charge. 
Often times the company you are buying the equipment from will recommend a financing company.
These days just about anyone can get credit you just have to be willing to pay for the privilege. 
There are always credit cards!!


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

not trying to put you down but i dont think high 500's is so so i think thats bad getting a loan wise.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

The high 500's is not good. The interest rate on the loan (if you could get one) would be a killer. It's not always a good idea, but can you get a loan from family or friends? Good Luck!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

You may be able to find a small local finance company that will start you out with a small loan, but the interest will bury you for sure. Also, you can apply for a SECURED credit card, because it is guaranteed approval, and will help build your credit. But of course, you will have to pay up front. just an idea though...


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

naw thats not gonna work... we are trying to get the equipment in the next couple of weeks


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

With all due respect, given your position, the first idea I mentioned might be your only option at the moment. If you are able to get a loan of any kind, even only a few hundred, it's still better than nothing. Best of luck.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It doesn't matter how good your personal credit is, a business line of credit or loan will run you 10% over prime. If you want a better rate you need a D&B rating for your business. You would probably be better off buying the equipment with a credit card, or better yet, just doing the sales end and getting printers to do the work for you wholesale.


----------

